# Molting Fiddler Crab



## NinjaFish (Mar 17, 2011)

My new Fiddler Crab just molted about 2 days ago, when I checked them the first night I saw his old shell and he was hiding in the corner. Now after I added a new aquarium decoration he ran in it and I think he borrowed under it. I'm afraid he's dieing, he's the least active crab, I've never seen him outside his "cave" and he never comes out during feeding time. I left his molted shell out because I know Fiddlers Crabs eat the shell to get back lost calcium, but he just stays in his cave. I haven't seen him come out since I bought him.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

He may be coming out at night. Is the tank very brightly lit. They prefer subdued lighting.


----------



## NinjaFish (Mar 17, 2011)

I use my hood light for the light and heat source. I take out un-eaten food when I go to bed, so its useless if he tries to eat.


----------



## ardensmith (Mar 9, 2011)

A fiddler crab, sometimes known as a calling crab, may be any of approximately 100 species of semi-terrestrial marine crabs which make up the genus Uca.As members of the family Ocypodidae, fiddler crabs are most closely related to the ghost crabs of the genus Ocypode. This entire group is composed of small crabs – the largest being slightly over two inches across. Fiddler crabs are found along sea beaches and brackish inter-tidal mud flats, lagoons and swamps.


Thanks


----------



## peterandre (Aug 11, 2011)

you can put all kinds of fishes into your aquarium but by putting crab can trouble the fishes it can actually eat them and harm the lights and make the water dirty


----------



## Paul B (Aug 4, 2009)

I am not sure what type of fiddler crab you have but I have been collecting and keeping them all my life. They are not true Sub marine crabs and spend half their life on damp sand. They will not live long if they are completely underwater all the time.
This is a female


----------



## wickworth (Nov 10, 2011)

Sounds goo to me, thanks for sharing.


----------

